# Komplettlösung - Anno 1404: Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Szenarien



## System (27. Juni 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Anno 1404: Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Szenarien*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688074


----------



## KayTeEm (27. Juni 2009)

Euer Link "umfangreichen ersten Teil der Komplettlösung" ist tot. ^^


----------



## STF (28. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				KayTeEm am 27.06.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Euer Link "umfangreichen ersten Teil der Komplettlösung" ist tot. ^^



Naja tot nicht wirklich, sondern eher durch falsche Befehle/Zeichen stillgelegt.
Die von PCG verlinkte Adresse wird so angegeben:
http://url=http//www.pcgames.de/aid,688017/Anno-1404-Komplettlösung-PC-Games-geleitet-Sie-durch-alle-Missionen
Das kann natürlich nicht zu dem gewünschten Ergebniss/Ziel führen.

Wenn man allerdings die Adresse manuell korrigiert, dann klappt es auch mit der Verlinkung: 
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,688017/Anno-1404-Komplettloesung-PC-Games-geleitet-Sie-durch-alle-Missionen/PC/Tipps/


*Das sollte Hr. Wilke oder ein anderer Verantwortlicher allerdings trotzdem mal fixen.*


----------



## Intruder1980 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Habt ihr ne andere Anno-Version?

In meinem Gildenmeister-Szenarion muss man noch einen Kaiserdom bauen. Und das schöne ist, dass man auf Insel 2 nicht genug Platz hat um die nötigen Adligen anzusiedeln.


----------



## mmicke (10. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Intruder1980 am 10.07.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr ne andere Anno-Version?
> 
> In meinem Gildenmeister-Szenarion muss man noch einen Kaiserdom bauen. Und das schöne ist, dass man auf Insel 2 nicht genug Platz hat um die nötigen Adligen anzusiedeln.



Nein, die Karten der Szenarios sind genau wie bei den Endlosspielen zufallsgeneriert. Das einzigste was an der vorliegenden Karte gleich ist sind die Parameter (also die Größe der Karte ungefähre Anzahl an Inseln, ungefähr gleich große Inseln.) Somit sind diese Szenario-Guides im Grundgerüst ganz hilfreich aber alle Tipps die sich auf die Karte beziehen eher sinnlos.



			
				Aus dem Diplomaten-Guide schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind die Inseln für drei Spieler etwas knapp bemessen und so ist es wahrscheinlich, dass sich auf Ihren Inseln bald fremde Kontore finden werden, ein Umstand, den Ihre Mitspieler mit begehrlichen Anspielungen über den rechtmäßigen Besitz untermalen.



Solang Gegner einem wohl gesonnen sind bauen sie keine Kontore auf Inseln die bereits besetzt sind. (Egal wieviel Sterne die Gegner haben.)

Tipp zum Imperator-Szenario:
Wie im Guide bereits erwähnt sollte man zuerst die Gegner vernichten. Dannach eine Orientstadt mit 10.000 Gesandten (und Sultansmoschee) errichten und dannach sich nur darauf konzentrieren 10.000 Adlige zu bekommen. Alle anderen nötigen Endziele sind eher lächerlich und erfüllen sich nebenher.

Mein Endresümee:
Der Szenarioguide ist leider im Gegensatz zum Kampanienguide nicht wirklich gelungen und mich wundert es das es PCG nicht selber aufgefallen ist, dass die Szenariokarten zufallsgeneriert sind.


----------



## Samsonetty (12. August 2009)

*AW:*

Also bei mir war es so das nachdem ich die Bündnisse mit allen dreien + dem Piraten hatte, der Pirat meinte ich sollte die anderen Parteien auslöschen. Dies dann getan, und schon hatte ich 3 weitere Inseln zur Verfügung 
Und das mit dem Kaiserdom ist ja ein Klacks, zudem wenn man die insel mit dem Biblo hat, bei mir unten links, und den fleißig versort mit Datteln und Milch, bekommt man ja die Baupläne für den Dom, und sollte man dann noch einen 2ten bauen wollen, (ich hatte mir ja den Platz freigelassen) dann baut man den 2ten, und kann den anderen zwecks des Slots wieder abreisen. so hat man sich dann am Anfang schon mal die 50t gespart


----------



## Santury (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

HALLO !?!? Unter allen Links kommt immer nur die gleich Seite ? Wo sind denn die Szenariolösungen ???

Grüße


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. März 2010)

*AW:*

Der Fehler wurde behoben, alle Seiten sind erreichbar.


----------



## shortykol (7. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Szenarien*

hallo habe ein problem jedes mal wenn ich moschee oder kaiserdom baue baut er 3 stufen ohne probleme aber dann sagt er zb.kann nicht weiterbauen wegen 3500 adeligen habe aber 5400 ? bei der moschee das gleiche .
was sind kaiserauftraege ? danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Szenarien*



shortykol schrieb:


> hallo habe ein problem jedes mal wenn ich moschee oder kaiserdom baue baut er 3 stufen ohne probleme aber dann sagt er zb.kann nicht weiterbauen wegen 3500 adeligen habe aber 5400 ? bei der moschee das gleiche .
> was sind kaiserauftraege ? danke


Du brauchst in der Stadt, wo Du den Dom baust, 3500 Adelige, nicht nur Patrizier - hast Du das wirklich? Linksklick auf einen Marktplatz und dort mal nachsehen. 

Kaiseraufträge kriegst Du, wenn der Dom fertig ist - dann wird der kaiser auf Doch aufmerksam und vergibt Dir besondere Aufträge.


----------



## Safira72 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Szenarien*

Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeee,
ich habe neue endlosespiel angefangen und ein Auftrag bekommen von der mark bekommen, das heißt: närrische Suche (Führen sie  minderstens 5 erfolgsreiche Expeditionen durch), da ist auch keine Zeit limit da und ich weis nicht was ich machen soll und was das alles heißt, kann mir jemanden helfen???Bitte


----------



## Safira72 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Anno 1404 - Komplettlösung: PC Games geleitet Sie durch alle Szenarien*

Willem vo der mark


----------



## annoFTW (15. August 2011)

Safira72 schrieb:


> Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeee,
> ich habe neue endlosespiel angefangen und ein Auftrag bekommen von der mark bekommen, das heißt: närrische Suche (Führen sie  minderstens 5 erfolgsreiche Expeditionen durch), da ist auch keine Zeit limit da und ich weis nicht was ich machen soll und was das alles heißt, kann mir jemanden helfen???Bitte


 
heyho
wenn du es noch nicht geschafft hast dann probiers mal hier mit:
ich denke du musst bei hassan ben sahid dir schatzkarten kaufen und diese dann benutzen.
es kann aber auch sein das du von willhelm 5 karten bekommst bzw. hast
hoffe es hat dir geholfen
gruß


----------



## Sesyl (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

Ich hab nach langem wieder einmal Anno 1404 installiert. Nun möchte ich das Szenario Diplomatie spielen. Doch es gibt mir nicht diese Karte wo hier angegeben ist an. Ich möchte genau diese. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2013)

Sesyl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab nach langem wieder einmal Anno 1404 installiert. Nun möchte ich das Szenario Diplomatie spielen. Doch es gibt mir nicht diese Karte wo hier angegeben ist an. Ich möchte genau diese. Was kann ich da machen?



Also, es gibt ja ein eigenes Menü für die "Szenarien" - hast Du das denn gefunden, also siehst Du zB das Szenario "Kurfürst" usw. ? Das ist ein Menü, wo mehrere Szenarien zu sehen sind, so sieht das aus: http://1404.annowiki.de/images/thumb/Szenarien.jpg/300px-Szenarien.jpg


----------

